# enquiry: what do you think about Pat Robertson?



## Ken S. (Jan 9, 2006)

what do you think about the "radical" Pat Robertson?

sometimes i feel that he's like a brave prophet shouting to the world and church during the end time, and sometimes i feel, like many others do, that he is just a crazy radical christian hidden behind the protection of "extreme right wing" religiouse voters and the Bush administration whose power counts on those so called "religious right wing".

Christian Fundamentalism in USA is often disliked by the neo-evangelicals here in Hong Kong and even hated by the liberals. Despite all those negative criticisms and accusations against them, I've never been able to come to conclusion about the US fundamantalists as I've heard of the contributions of McIntire, an early 20th century US fundamentalist. Speaking from the bottom of heart, confusingly and sympathetically, I think the US christianity is really a difficult puzzle to solve --- difficult to understand and judge.

[Edited on 9-1-2006 by Ken S.]

[Edited on 9-1-2006 by Ken S.]


----------



## crhoades (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ken S._
> Speaking from the bottom of heart, confusingly and sympathetically, I think the US christianity is really a difficult puzzle to solve --- difficult to understand and judge.



Erudite observation.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 9, 2006)

I myself have no use for him. It's unfortunate that he is sought out as a spokesman for Christianity. Obviously he is guided by his eschatology but sounds so dogmatic in his comments. I really do wish the Lord would strike him mute in the presence of the media.

Here are Steve Camps comments from his site:
-Well Pat Robertson has done it again... "prophetically" declaring a death sentence on any Prime Minister of Israel who "divides the land." This has been an unprecedented string of bad theology and political misspeak for the onetime would be President and Tele-Evangelist. A good axiom for him to live by would be: "No more Pat answers."


----------



## CalsFarmer (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> I myself have no use for him. It's unfortunate that he is sought out as a spokesman for Christianity. Obviously he is guided by his eschatology but sounds so dogmatic in his comments. I really do wish the Lord would strike him mute in the presence of the media.
> 
> Here are Steve Camps comments from his site:
> -Well Pat Robertson has done it again... "prophetically" declaring a death sentence on any Prime Minister of Israel who "divides the land." This has been an unprecedented string of bad theology and political misspeak for the onetime would be President and Tele-Evangelist. A good axiom for him to live by would be: "No more Pat answers."





The man has no brains and no shame.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 9, 2006)

I think he also graduated from Yale Law School :bigsmile: but its amazing what a little pride and wrong eschatology can do for you.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 9, 2006)

My thoughts on Pat...



Need I say more?


----------



## Ken S. (Jan 11, 2006)

any more comments from the rest members?


----------



## Average Joey (Jan 11, 2006)

He is what the media uses as the FACE of American Christianity.He is an opposite example of what Paul did:

1Cr 2:1	And I, brethren, when I came to you, came not with excellency of speech or of wisdom, declaring unto you the testimony of God.
1Cr 2:2	For I determined not to know any thing among you, save Jesus Christ, and him crucified.

Pat Robertson pushes aside Christ and Him crucified to use "wisdom" or politics.


----------



## CalsFarmer (Jan 11, 2006)

Yes did anyone see the article that reported that Israel will no longer 'do business' with Pat Robertson. (Foxnews.com) Being a Jewish person myself.....rather refomed Jewish person and not a JEWPHILE... Methinks this is very very funny...best place for revenge is the purse.


----------



## Puritanhead1981 (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> My thoughts on Pat...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 19, 2006)

I think that he is a danger and should be taken out!.....oh, wait a minute - I was referring to Hugo Chavez!


I think that all his illnesses are punishments of God.....oh, wait a minute - I was refering to Ariel Sharon....


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 19, 2006)

I think he just has a penchant for saying things without forethought, and of course, I don't share his dispensationalism. 

'Death to Hugo Chavez!'
:bigsmile:

Otherwise, he is a sincere Christian. I like his books _The Ten Offenses_ and want to read _Courting Disaster_.

Of course--- I went to Regent and Liberty. What do I know?


[Edited on 1-19-2006 by Puritanhead]


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 19, 2006)

How about how Robertson solicited funds for "Christian television" (CBN) all those years and then sold out to Rupert Murdoch?


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Ken S._
> ...


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> How about how Robertson solicited funds for "Christian television" (CBN) all those years and then sold out to Rupert Murdoch?



I'd sell out to-- for $200 million!!


----------



## Robin (Jan 19, 2006)

Jude 1:3-13

Judgment on False Teachers

Beloved, although I was very eager to write to you about our common salvation, I found it necessary to write appealing to you to contend for the faith that was once for all delivered to the saints. For certain people have crept in unnoticed who long ago were designated for this condemnation, ungodly people, who pervert the grace of our God into sensuality and deny our only Master and Lord, Jesus Christ. 

Now I want to remind you, although you once fully knew it, that Jesus, who saved a people out of the land of Egypt, afterward destroyed those who did not believe. And the angels who did not stay within their own position of authority, but left their proper dwelling, he has kept in eternal chains under gloomy darkness until the judgment of the great day-- just as Sodom and Gomorrah and the surrounding cities, which likewise indulged in sexual immorality and pursued unnatural desire, serve as an example by undergoing a punishment of eternal fire. 

Yet in like manner these people also, relying on their dreams, defile the flesh, reject authority, and blaspheme the glorious ones. But when the archangel Michael, contending with the devil, was disputing about the body of Moses, he did not presume to pronounce a blasphemous judgment, but said, "The Lord rebuke you." But these people blaspheme all that they do not understand, and they are destroyed by all that they, like unreasoning animals, understand instinctively. Woe to them! For they walked in the way of Cain and abandoned themselves for the sake of gain to Balaam's error and perished in Korah's rebellion. These are blemishes on your love feasts, as they feast with you without fear, looking after themselves; waterless clouds, swept along by winds; fruitless trees in late autumn, twice dead, uprooted; wild waves of the sea, casting up the foam of their own shame; wandering stars, for whom the gloom of utter darkness has been reserved forever. 



selah 

Robin


----------



## Robin (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ken S._
> any more comments from the rest members?



Ken, with all due and proper respect....rely on Holy Scripture to discern a teacher.

After all these years, Robertson has demonstrated openly, pride and foolish conduct; behavior consistent with false teachers.

Rule of thumb: most TV preachers do not represent true, Biblical Christianity.

 Robin


----------



## pastorway (Jan 19, 2006)

He is indeed a false teacher, plain and simple. There is practically nothing to his message that is in any way truly Christian or Biblical. He pushes serious false doctrine all day every day.


Phillip


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> He is indeed a false teacher, plain and simple. There is practically nothing to his message that is in any way truly Christian or Biblical. He pushes serious false doctrine all day every day.
> 
> Phillip



Okay--- can we bash Jerry Falwell now...


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 19, 2006)

I try not to think about him...a waste of time. Not only that, but his antics have done nothing but caused trouble including, but not limited to, getting missionaries kicked out of Venuzeula since his comments led their president to think that the missionaries were spys and out to assasinate him.



[Edited on 1-19-2006 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## calgal (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> I try not to think about him...a waste of time. Not only that, but his antics have done nothing but caused trouble including, but not limited to, getting missionaries kicked out of Venuzeula since his comments led their president to think that the missionaries were spys and out to assinate him.


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 19, 2006)

What do I think about Pat?


----------

